# Hasselblad 500c/m Digital Back?



## elrafo

Hello there,


I was wondering if the 500Cm is still compatible with digital backs...? I know it is not a very up to date camera but still... I enjoy to use it, and if one day they stop procuding films I will be really disapointed 

Also, are all the digital backs super expensive, even Used? 
I think a 12 or 16 MP would be enough for me (as soon as the digital back does not need an external HD or a power supply!)

thanks for the advice....


----------



## jstuedle

Yes! Several manufacturers make/made backs for them. Phase One is the biggest name that comes to mind, leaf is another. Kodak made some, maybe still does, and makes the sensor for several brands of backs. I came very close to buying a Phase One P25, 21 M.P. back. The price was $6,600. The same day I was to buy it, Nikon announced the D3. I bought that instead. One thing to watch out for. Even the 21 MP backs do not have 6X6 sensors, but closer to 6X4.5. Older 6 and 11 MP backs have about a 35mm format sensor. The 6X4.5 sensor backs come with a viewfinder mask, so it's not really a big deal, except most Blad shooters really like not having to shoot sideways for portraits.


----------



## jstuedle

Also, the newer backs have LCD screens, battery power, and CF card slots. The Phase One backs in the P series are portable and have these features, the H series are tethered by firewire and get power through the firewire cable.


----------



## elrafo

thanks for the advice!

I don't see a lot of digital backs on ebay


----------



## Jeff Canes

I would love one too for my 500CM, but a new Hassy CFV 16.6mb back for the V-series camera cost around 10K US dollars, IMO that is expensive because the Hassy spec are not that must better that the Canon 5d

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/437384-REG/Hasselblad_70320515_CFV_Digital_Camera_Back.html


----------



## elrafo

Yup ... and I see the resolution is 35x35 mm for the sensor, does it means that if you use a 80mm lens, the sensor resulted picture is equivalent to a 150 mm lens ?


----------



## Jeff Canes

elrafo said:


> Yup ... and I see the *size* is 35x35 mm for the sensor, does it means that if you use a 80mm lens, the sensor resulted picture is equivalent to a 150 mm lens ?


It is roughly *60%* smaller so 80mm would be about *130mm* with crop factor

Wow I'm bad a math, well 36mm/60mm=.6, so the crop factor is 1.6 I think


----------



## elrafo

ok! that's better than I thought, but yes, it is too expensive. I will wait a few years and buy it from ebay


----------



## Big Mike

From what i've heard, the new top-of-the-line DSLR cameras are as good or better than the older MF digital backs.  

So rather than trying to find a back for your Hassy body...you might consider getting an adaptor to use your MF lenses on a new DSLR.


----------



## clawery

elrafo said:


> Yup ... and I see the resolution is 35x35 mm for the sensor, does it means that if you use a 80mm lens, the sensor resulted picture is equivalent to a 150 mm lens ?



Depending on which digital back and camera the lens factor changes. Don't forget that besides the Phase One P20, which has a square chip, you will be getting a MFDB that gives you the option to go vertical or horizontal.


Chris Lawery
Sales Manager
Capture Integration

(404)234-5195   Cell
(404)522-7662   Atlanta
(305 )534-5701    Miami
(877 )217-9870   National
www.captureintegration.com
chris@captureintegration.com

PHASE ONE PARTNER OF THE YEAR - 2006


----------



## elrafo

Hey Guys I am back 

I was looking at Ebay for Digital backs and the Phaseone P20 seems to be only compatible with H series?
I was sure that phaseone were compatible with all V system Cameras, that means that the 500 c/m is only compatible with HAssy digital backs?


----------



## ksmattfish

jstuedle said:


> One thing to watch out for. Even the 21 MP backs do not have 6X6 sensors, but closer to 6X4.5.



Most are even smaller than that.  Phase One's latest 60mp back finally makes it up to 6x4.5

http://www.phaseone.com/Content/p1digitalbacks/Pplusseries/TechSpecs.aspx

But that's okay, check out this 2 year old comparison between 4x5in Velvia and the P45 back (with a sensor smaller than 4cm x 5cm).

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/essays/back-testing.shtml


----------

